# sovente/spesso



## ElaineG

L'altro ieri parlavo con un amico italiano e ho detto: "Lo sai che assomigli in modo sorprendente a Fiorello" (strano ma vero).  Mi ha risposto "sì mi lo dicono _sovente_..."

Ho capito il senso subito dal contesto (ed anche perché sovente assomiglia la parola francese _souvent_), ma mi sono rimasta sorpresa perché non ho mai sentito la parola prima.  Uso (in continuazione e _ad nauseam_) "spesso."  Mi piacerebbe avere un'alternativa.

Allora, è "sovente" abbastanza usata?  Posso usarla liberamente come un sostituto per "spesso" o esistequalche differenza?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Alfry

Sono identici, la parola 'sovente' è usata raramente nell'italiano moderno.


----------



## ElaineG

Alfry said:
			
		

> Sono identici, la parola 'sovente' è usata raramente nell'italiano moderno.


 
Allora, forse è meglio non usarla?  Suonerei strana se la usassi in una conversazione normale?


----------



## Alfry

E' solo la mia opinione, ma se sentissi dire:

"A volte compro le patate ma sovente compro le cipolle."

mi sembrerebbe di sentir parlare qualcuno del secolo decimonono


----------



## ElaineG

Alfry said:
			
		

> E' solo la mia opinione, ma se sentissi dire:
> 
> "A volte compro le patate ma sovente compro le cipolle."
> 
> mi sembrerebbe di sentir parlare qualcuno del secolo decimonono


 
Hee.  Non so perchè il mio amico ha scelto "sovente."  Siamo vecchi ma non del secolo decimonono .


----------



## Alfry

Sinceramente non saprei, è anche questione di abitudine.


----------



## Juri

Non e' che sia vecchio _sovente,_ e' solo leggermente ricercato nel parlato.Viene direttamente dal latino _subìnde._Nello scritto va benissimo.
Viene tradotto con often, frequently.


----------



## Cnaeius

Occhio ragazzi a non dare consigli "regionalizzati"  Per la mia esperienza sovente non è parola da usarsi solo nello scritto, l'ho sentita anche nel parlato quotidiano e a nessuno è venuto in mente il Manzoni o il Leopardi sentendola... 
Che sia un'attimino più ricercata di "spesso" comunque sono d'accordo
Ciao


----------



## Saoul

In alternativa a spesso ci sono svariate opzioni:

di frequente
frequentemente
continuamente
in continuazione
più volte (da usare con attenzione)

Sovente è corretto, ma effettivamente meno usato dell'abusato spesso!
Non credo sia solo un attimo  più ricercato, perchè credo che in linea di massima, tutti strabuzzeremmo gli occhi di fronte a qualcuno che ci dicesse: "Sovente la mattina mi sveglio presto" o simili.
Leggerlo in un testo, va benissimo, ma personalmente non suggerirei ad uno straniero, di usarlo con la stessa scioltezza e frequenza con cui usa spesso. 
Piuttosto, preferisco suggerire altri modi, usati più frequentemente (appunto) per sostituire spesso.

Personale opinione, ovviamente!


----------



## Cnaeius

Personale appunto perchè di fronte a "Sovente la mattina mi sveglio presto"  io non strabuzzo affatto gli occhi pur non essendo coetaneo del Manzoni  ....
Non ho ricordi di avere io usato "sovente" nel parlato, ma ho tanti ricordi di gente che la usa, pertanto, _parere personale  _, non mi sento di sconsigliarla nel parlato a nessuno.
Come al solito, a chi impara la scelta!
Ciao


----------



## Saoul

Ho provato google, e la classifica è la seguente: 

1. spesso 25.300.000
2. continuamente 10.100.000
3. frequentemente 5.740.000
4. sovente 1.400.000

Vorrei sapere cosa ne pensano gli altri madrelingua.


----------



## Raphillon

Per essere meno usato direi che lo è, però non credo sia del tutto desueto, specie nella locuzione "Capita di sovente..." per usare l'esempio di Saoul:

"Capita di sovente che la mattina io mi svegli di buon ora"

Può non essere frequentissimo e di certo stonerebbe se detto da un giovane metallaro, ma di certo non la definirei un espressione in disuso, ricercata ma non "da evitare", anzi, nel giusto contesto, dovendo scriverla in un racconto ad esempio, io la preferirei senz'altro a "spesso mi sveglio presto" che può risultare troppo colloquiale e, perciò, banale....

In definitiva -e vale per moltissime espressioni "ricercate"- daccordo con Saoul direi ai nostri amici "learners" che sono poco usate nel parlato, ma ugualmente inviterei questi ultimi ad usarle quando ritengono sia il caso ed a non dimenticarle, perchè la differenza tra un "discreto" Italiano ed un "ottimo" Italiano sta spesso proprio nella padronanza che si ha del termine giusto al momento giusto e se magari usando un termine poco noto riceverete qualche sguardo perplesso e qualche correzione vi invito a non scoraggiarvi ed a considerarlo un piccolo prezzo da pagare per arrivare a padroneggiare davvero la lingua Italiana.

Ciao.


----------



## Cnaeius

Perfettamente d'accordo con Raphillon.
Anche perchè spesso succede che ciò che per noi è poco usato per altri invece è usatissimo, quindi è opportuno non scartare le cose a priori perchè "a me suonano male"  
Tutto entro certi limiti ovviamente. Se uno mi saltasse fuori con un "_imperciocchè_"  (tanto per fare un esempio) allora sì strabuzzerei gli occhi...
Ciao


----------



## TimeHP

Uso molto:  _spesso -__ di solito - abitualmente_
Uso poco:  _frequentemente_  - _sovente_
Ma è una questione di gusto personale e abitudine. Se sento dire _sovente _non ho l'impressione che sia fuori luogo o fuori tempo_._
Insomma, _sovente_ non è usatissimo ma si sta battendo bene per non finire nel girone dei dimenticati.
Mi sa che d'ora in poi gli darò una mano... 
Ciao


----------



## Saoul

Cnaeius said:
			
		

> Perfettamente d'accordo con Raphillon.
> Anche perchè spesso succede che ciò che per noi è poco usato per altri invece è usatissimo, quindi è opportuno non scartare le cose a priori perchè "a me suonano male"
> Tutto entro certi limiti ovviamente. Se uno mi saltasse fuori con un "_imperciocchè_" (tanto per fare un esempio) allora sì strabuzzerei gli occhi...
> Ciao


 
Scusa Cnaeius, il mio discorso era leggermente differente. Non ho detto che suona male, ma che non possiamo suggerire ad uno straniero di usarlo con la scioltezza e la frequenza con cui usa spesso.
Come hai visto anche dalla ricerca su google, sovente, è comunque usato, ma in una percentuale molto inferiore rispetto ad altri sinonimi di spesso, oltre che allo stesso "spesso".
Il mio discorso era, che ci sono sinonimi di spesso, per coloro che volessero evitare di abusarne, come scriveva appunto Elaine, altrettanto comuni, e poi parole come "sovente" che lungi dall'essere sgrammaticate, e lungi dall'essere scomparse, fanno parte di un registro decisamente più formale, e meno comune. 
Non sto facendo la lotta a "sovente" e al parlar forbito! Anzi, ben vengano sia l'uno che l'altro!


----------



## TimeHP

Aggiungerei che forse _sovente _e f_requentemente_ sono un pizzico più ricercati di spesso...
Ciao


----------



## Cnaeius

Saoul said:
			
		

> Scusa Cnaeius, il mio discorso era leggermente differente. Non ho detto che suona male, ma che non possiamo suggerire ad uno straniero di usarlo con la scioltezza e la frequenza con cui usa spesso.
> Come hai visto anche dalla ricerca su google, sovente, è comunque usato, ma in una percentuale molto inferiore rispetto ad altri sinonimi di spesso, oltre che allo stesso "spesso".
> Il mio discorso era, che ci sono sinonimi di spesso, per coloro che volessero evitare di abusarne, come scriveva appunto Elaine, altrettanto comuni, e poi parole come "sovente" che lungi dall'essere sgrammaticate, e lungi dall'essere scomparse, fanno parte di un registro decisamente più formale, e meno comune.
> Non sto facendo la lotta a "sovente" e al parlar forbito! Anzi, ben vengano sia l'uno che l'altro!


 
Il "mi suona male" non era riferito a nessuno in particolare, l'ho citato solo perchè l'ho visto più volte nel forum quando si tratta di dare opinioni su una parola che per alcuni è più usata, per altri meno. Non avrei dubbi che anche con ricerche più serie di quelle tipo google e magari fatte sul parlato verrebbero risultati analoghi. Nè ho frainteso che si stia facendo la lotta a "sovente". Il punto non è questo, il punto è che usare "sovente" secondo me non è parlare forbito: è semplicemente usare un vocabolo che è mediamente meno usato di altri nel parlato, il che non è un buon motivo per sconsigliarne l'uso. Se si vuole è un po' più ricercato ma non è, che so, un arcaismo o un latinismo o qualcos'altro che denoti per certo un registro forbito. 
Quindi d'accordissimo nel dire ad uno straniero che sovente è meno usato di spesso, ma non nel dire che se lo usa rischia di vedere ovunque occhi sgranati!
Tutto qua


----------



## Alfry

Ho provato ad usare una frase con sovente 5 minuti fa in ufficio e i miei colleghi hanno alzato la testa ed uno mi ha detto:
"Sovente??? ... Alfrè, ma come c***o parli?" 

Campione costituito da una marchigiana, un calabrese (quello che ha parlato) due napoletani ed un milanese d.o.c.

Provate a fare lo stesso esperimento


----------



## ElaineG

Alfry said:
			
		

> Ho provato ad usare una frase con sovente 5 minuti fa in ufficio e i miei colleghi hanno alzato la testa ed uno mi ha detto:
> "Sovente??? ... Alfrè, ma come c***o parli?"
> 
> Campione costituito da una marchigiana, un calabrese (quello che ha parlato) due napoletani ed un milanese d.o.c.
> 
> Provate a fare lo stesso esperimento


 
Non lo farò io, visto che nessuno mi capirebbe. 

Comunque, vorrei ringraziare tutti per le alternative offerte, e per il quadro più ampio di "sovente."  Un thread molto utile per me.


----------



## leogold

Ciao elaine, provo a dire la mia! per me sovente é usata e vuole dire che una cosa é ripetuta abbastanza spesso, ad esempio si può dire che sovente tu mi hai corretto nel modo in cui rispondo alle domande. Non condivido con chi dice che non é molto usato nella lingua di tutti i giorni, é una parola ricercata, ma bella da usare!


----------



## Juri

Chi troppo in alto vola,cade *sovente, *precipitevolissimevolmente.


----------



## femmejolie

Si usa spesso "sovente" nel parlato al giorno d'oggi? Credo sia un po' letterario. 
Lo dico perché in francese "souvent" vuol dire spesso.


----------



## saia

Ciao, "sovente" come lo intende il "demauro" significa "spesso, di frequente".
Io personalmente lo uso poco, a me sembra un po' troppo formale.


----------



## claudine2006

Io lo uso poco nel linguaggio parlato, più sovente nello scritto.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

E' un termine che uso molto sia nel parlato sia nello scritto. Non lo trovo ricercato come termine, semmai, è questione di abitudine: l'ho imparato in famiglia!


----------



## infinite sadness

ElaineG said:


> L'altro ieri parlavo con un amico italiano e ho detto: "Lo sai che assomigli in modo sorprendente a Fiorello" (strano ma vero).  Mi ha risposto "sì mi lo dicono _sovente_..."
> 
> Ho capito il senso subito dal contesto (ed anche perché sovente assomiglia la parola francese _souvent_), ma *mi *sono rimasta sorpresa perché non ho mai sentito la parola prima.  Uso (in continuazione e _ad nauseam_) "spesso."  Mi piacerebbe avere un'alternativa.
> 
> Allora, è "sovente" abbastanza usata?  Posso usarla liberamente come un sostituto per "spesso" o esistequalche differenza?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!


Ciao Elaine.
Tranquilla, puoi usarla liberamente (ma non molto spesso  ), in quanto trattasi di parola comprensibile da chiunque.


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, senz'altro è comprensibile. Comunque io personalmente non uso "sovente" nel parlato.


----------



## pennylanejenny

ElaineG said:


> L'altro ieri parlavo con un amico italiano e ho detto: "Lo sai che assomigli in modo sorprendente a Fiorello" (strano ma vero). Mi ha risposto "sì mi lo dicono _sovente_..."
> 
> Ho capito il senso subito dal contesto (ed anche perché sovente assomiglia la parola francese _souvent_), ma mi sono rimasta sorpresa perché non ho mai sentito la parola prima. Uso (in continuazione e _ad nauseam_) "spesso." Mi piacerebbe avere un'alternativa.
> 
> Allora, è "sovente" abbastanza usata? Posso usarla liberamente come un sostituto per "spesso" o esistequalche differenza?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!


 
ciao! significato di sovente e spesso è il medesimo, però  "spesso" è usato con maggiore frequenza. un sinonimo è "frequentemente".  ciao


----------



## fra3nic

ElaineG said:


> L'altro ieri parlavo con un amico italiano e ho detto: "Lo sai che assomigli in modo sorprendente a Fiorello" (strano ma vero).  Mi ha risposto "sì mi lo dicono _sovente_..."
> 
> Ho capito il senso subito dal contesto (ed anche perché sovente assomiglia la parola francese _souvent_), ma mi sono rimasta sorpresa perché non ho mai sentito la parola prima.  Uso (in continuazione e _ad nauseam_) "spesso."  Mi piacerebbe avere un'alternativa.
> 
> Allora, è "sovente" abbastanza usata?  Posso usarla liberamente come un sostituto per "spesso" o esistequalche differenza?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!



Sicuramente nella lingua parlata è più usato "spesso" ma "sovente" non è un termine obsoleto, si usa tranquillamente, più nello scritto -certamente- che nel parlato ma non è un termine in disuso. Vorrei che fosse chiaro questo alla nostra amica!


----------



## daniele712

ElaineG said:


> L'altro ieri parlavo con un amico italiano e ho detto: &quot;Lo sai che assomigli in modo sorprendente a Fiorello&quot; (strano ma vero).  Mi ha risposto &quot;sì mi lo dicono _sovente_...&quot;
> 
> Ho capito il senso subito dal contesto (ed anche perché sovente assomiglia la parola francese _souvent_), ma mi sono rimasta sorpresa perché non ho mai sentito la parola prima.  Uso (in continuazione e _ad nauseam_) &quot;spesso.&quot;  Mi piacerebbe avere un'alternativa.
> 
> Allora, è &quot;sovente&quot; abbastanza usata?  Posso usarla liberamente come un sostituto per &quot;spesso&quot; o esistequalche differenza?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!



Io non userei sovente al posto di spesso. Non viene usato 'di sovente' anche se ha lo stesso significato. Potresti dire molte volte/tante volte. si me lo dicono spesso = si me l'hanno detto molte volte  Spesso non sai cosa metterti(indossare) = molte volte non si sa cosa mettere / tante volte non sai cosa metterti.  Il significato è lo stesso, ma in questo modo ti esprimi con parole di uso comune.  Daniele


----------



## pizzi

Provo un certo piacere quando parlo in italiano con una persona che non sia madrelingua, e sento usare un vocabolario ricco e allargato (a volte superiore alla piatta mancanza di varietà dei nativi...). 
Sono molto contenta anche quando parlo (o scrivo) in un'altra lingua, e il mio interlocutore usa termini non correnti, dandomi occasioni di ricerca e di conoscenza. 
A volte si tratta di sfumature, che però possono variare il colore del discorso.

Un americano che usa _sovente _non è ridicolo, così come un italiano che dica _avuncular _(la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente). 
Se poi uno straniero mi dice _"Perché deambuli con andamento bustrofedico_, _sei ebbra?"_ potrei azzardare un consiglio verso una maggiore semplicità di linguaggio


----------



## pizzi

In 

http://www.demauroparavia.it/111643

*sovente* è indicato come avverbio comune; esiste anche in forma di aggettivo, questo obsoleto.


----------



## _forumuser_

Che piaccia o no, e' un fatto che usare parole ricercate, desuete, rare, letterarie, o "difficili" sia un modo per distinguersi in societa'. Personalmente, trovo usare sovente di cattivo gusto soprattutto nello scritto, perche' tradisce l'ansia di suonare eruditi o forbiti, quando invece si farebbe tanto meglio a pensare a scrivere cose sensate. 

Certo poi tutto dipende ovviamente dipende da dove uno viene. A volte certe parole desuete nell'italiano standard sono ancora usatissime in certe aree geografiche particolari. Quindi non mi stupirei se il tuo amico, Elaine, venisse da una parte d'Italia dove l'avverbio e' molto usato comunemente.


----------



## sabrinita85

_forumuser_ said:


> Che piaccia o no, e' un fatto che usare parole ricercate, desuete, rare, letterarie, o "difficili" sia un modo per distinguersi in societa'. Personalmente, trovo usare sovente di cattivo gusto soprattutto nello scritto, perche' tradisce l'ansia di suonare eruditi o forbiti, quando invece si farebbe tanto meglio a pensare a scrivere cose sensate.


Questo è vero per chi non ha un background culturale elevato.
Per chi lo ha, non vedo perché (in talune situazioni, in certi contesti e con un certo tipo di persone) debba farsi problemi ad usare parole ricercate.

Ritornando al discorso del ridicolo di Pizzi, anch'io penso che se uno straniero usa un linguaggio ricercato, non va considerato ridicolo, ma ad una condizione: che la sintassi e la morfologia siano pressoché perfette.
Troverei divertente il fatto che uno straniero sappia tanto vocabolario, forse più di un italiano, e poi scivolasse sulla grammatica, no?


----------



## maria nicola

Leggo con interesse le risposte di questo thread, che a me, torinese, suonano assai strane. In Piemonte e in Valle d'Aosta, infatti, le persone che parlano con interferenze dialettali usano spesso il "sovente", che qui non è sentito come letterario o desueto, ma semplicemente come popolare. 
Provate a fare una ricerca su google considerando solo i blog: vedrete subito che il "sovente" usato in modo informale si trova nei testi postati da piemontesi.
Nella lingua parlata, e nel mio lavoro di traduttrice, io non lo uso mai, neppure per evitare ripetizioni. Ma proprio perché lo sento molto locale.
Lo usano grandi scrittori piemontesi, invece, come Primo Levi, in _Se questo è un uomo._ Un esempio: <Guai a sognare: il momento di coscienza che accompagna il risveglio è la sofferenza più acuta. Ma non ci capita *sovente*, e non sono lunghi sogni: noi non siamo che bestie stanche.> Lo usa Pavese, in _La casa in collina_: <Dove questa illusione mi porti, ci penso *sovente* in questi giorni: a che altro pensare?> In entrambi i casi è evidente la volontà di servirsi di frammenti di "parlato". Nel primo caso, l'espressione "bestie stanche", nel secondo, l'inversione della subordinata dichiarativa, che è preposta alla principale abolendo la congiunzione.
Insomma, io credo che l'amico della signorina fosse di queste parti. Tutto qui.


----------

